# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Looking for flavor spells for the rich leaders of our world could like.

## Zhepna

Hi,

I would like to specialize in potions and magic traps that could be sold to the leaders and rich would like. The game is really based on roleplay.

Spells like Youthful Appearance, Detect Pregnancy.

It's spells I never use and would like to know if you know spells that could fit.

We can use any 3.5 books, pathfinder, dragon magazine. It can come from any class.

Thanks a lot and have a good day.

----------


## Particle_Man

Prestidigitation is cheap but useful.  A large number of them could be continually useful.  An item that lets you cast it at will would be nice to have if you are rich.

----------


## Feantar

Alustriel's Banner, for the conventions.Charm Person, for the hostile interviewer.Disguise Self, for incognito appearances.Cheat (Draconomicon) for elections. What, it says it can affect a game of chance:PComprehend Languages, to see if that damn interpreter is doing their job.Clairaudience/clairvoyance [Trapsmith 1] for eavesdropping on the other side of the aisle.Darsson's Cooling Breeze (Shining South), for when you want that palm frond slave but it's considered rather gauche.Delay Poison; _Poison you, my dear colleague, oh gods no. Here, let me take the first sip._Detect Good, for finding the poor idealist you can pin your sins on.Detect Thoughts [Thayan Slayer 1] because it would make you a *living god*!Distort Speech (Spell Compendium), for using it the day of your opponent's big speech.Drug Resistance, because sometimes you need a pick me up.Friendly Face (Races of Destiny) to be the one your audience wants to have a beer with.Hypnotism, for addressing the Press.Improvisation (Spell Compendium), to manage to weasel out of yet _another_ good question.Know Greatest Enemy (Spell Compendium),, to get the lay of the land during a debate.Magecraft (Eberron Campaign Setting), for when you want to write a press release (remember, writing is a craft skill per races of stone).Omen of Peril (Complete Divine), because while you never know, you can guess.Serene Visage (Spell Compendium), because lies and leadership go hand in hand.Spontaneous Search (Spell Compendium), because everyone, *everyone*, will lose their keys eventually.Tasha's Hideous Laughter, for when you opponent conducts a public visit to a hospital.Tongue of Baalzebul (Book of Vile Darkness), for... well... anything and everything.Unseen Servant, because the only servant you can trust is one you made yourself.

And all the above are just 1st level. In general, nearly every enchantment and divination is useful, some illusions, almost no evocations or conjurations except planar binding a contract devil (although that's arguably a class feature), some abjurations might be useful if you have others wielding magic as well, Necromancy is not very useful excepting the necrotic cyst line, and curses; and transmutation is mildly useful as a self-buff.

_Edit: Necrotic Cyst, not Necrotic Cysts._

----------


## Coeruleum

Au contraire, it's a dog-eat-dog world, and I think necromancy will be extremely popular. What kind of el presidente wants to be limited to being presidente for life when they can be el presidente for unlife at the cost of filling their coffers with souls instead of merely money? Who among the wealthiest wouldn't drink some blood and sacrifice some humans to get ahead? To make an omelette, you have to break a few souls! Sacrifice your enemies, bystanders... and babies? And babies! Nothing says corruption like literal corrupt magic! Aside from the mother cyst feat line, any aspiring politician might enjoy death knell, absorb strength, soul jar, bodak's glare, finger of death, channeled lifetheft, consume likeness, clone, death pact, Ensul's soultheft, extract gift, eternity of enhanced interrogation, mass contagion, and other classics of the dark arts. Every politician will probably enjoy the Book of Vile Darkness, and in a fantasy Earth setting, it's probably in one or another's fiendish claws at any moment. Never underestimate the depth and breadth of corruption!

----------


## Bohandas

Spells that would be used by rich leaders, huh?

Vampiric Touch, Trap The Soul, Feeblemind, mass suggestion, mass charm person, dominate person, modify memory, absorb mind, forbidden speech, consume likeness, Ioulaum's Longevity, enslave, soul dominion, demise unseen, bite of the king, cheat, entice gift, sympathy, phantasmal thief, touch of idiocy, death knell, barghest's feast, geas/quest, true domination, hypnotism, mass charm monster, imprison soul, cloak of hate, mark of the outcast, pronouncement of fate, glibness, ensul's soultheft, programmed amnesia, soul bind, stasis clone, hasten the end, steal life, vampiric drain, demand, suggestion, binding, mimd blank, kiss of the vampire, mindspin, solipsism, errent heart, steal vitality, false sending, reflective disguise, symbol of persuasion, guards and wards, magic jar, extract gift, insidious suggestion, liquid pain, mindfrost, extract drug, disguise ship, sensory deprivation, rainbow pattern, confusion , insanity, aging touch, depression, mind poison, cruel disappointment, deceptive facade, eagle's splendor, reality blind, miser's envy, detect thoughts, brain spider, enduring scrutiny, protection from good, alter fortune, scrying, clairvoyance, slow consumption, unholy aura, magic circle against good, hypnotic pattern, misrepresent alignment, undetectable alignment, ray of stupidity, addiction, chain of eyes, listening coin, locate object, locate creature, sense weakness, binding, stupor, glamour costume, alibi, appraising touch, scholar's touch, knock, black bag, disguise self, change self, shapechange, planar binding, know vulnerabilities, treasure scent, phantasmal thief, steal size, prying eyes, discern location, legend lore, analyze dweomer, dispel good

----------


## Roland St. Jude

*Sheriff*: Posters should interpret "our world" in the thread title to mean the poster's fictional D&D world. Applications to the real world will inevitably lead into real world politics and get you in trouble.

----------


## Feantar

> Spells that would be used by rich leaders, huh?
> 
> Vampiric Touch, Trap The Soul, Feeblemind, mass suggestion, mass charm person, dominate person, modify memory, absorb mind, forbidden speech, consume likeness, Ioulaum's Longevity, enslave, soul dominion, demise unseen, bite of the king, cheat, entice gift, sympathy, phantasmal thief, touch of idiocy, death knell, barghest's feast, geas/quest, true domination, hypnotism, mass charm monster, imprison soul, cloak of hate, mark of the outcast, pronouncement of fate, glibness, ensul's soultheft, programmed amnesia, soul bind, stasis clone, hasten the end, steal life, vampiric drain, demand, suggestion, binding, mimd blank, kiss of the vampire, mindspin, solipsism, errent heart, steal vitality, false sending, reflective disguise, symbol of persuasion, guards and wards, magic jar, extract gift, insidious suggestion, liquid pain, mindfrost, extract drug, disguise ship, sensory deprivation, rainbow pattern, confusion , insanity, aging touch, depression, mind poison, cruel disappointment, deceptive facade, eagle's splendor, reality blind, miser's envy, detect thoughts, brain spider, enduring scrutiny, protection from good, alter fortune, scrying, clairvoyance, slow consumption, unholy aura, magic circle against good, hypnotic pattern, misrepresent alignment, undetectable alignment, ray of stupidity, addiction, chain of eyes, listening coin, locate object, locate creature, sense weakness, binding, stupor, glamour costume, alibi, appraising touch, scholar's touch, knock, black bag, disguise self, change self, shapechange, planar binding, know vulnerabilities, treasure scent, phantasmal thief, steal size, prying eyes, discern location, legend lore, analyze dweomer, dispel good


Picturing -any- hypothetical world leader employing treasure scent, seems like a comedy scene :P "_My people... we all gather here... cause I smells me some gold! We gonna be rich!!!_

----------


## Duke of Urrel

I think one of the best uses of the Delay Poison spell is to enable you to consume a lot of alcohol together with someone you want to deceive, while staying perfectly sober yourself.  This MUST have a political application.

----------

